# Help ID these Mystery HO Slotcars, please



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought a bag of slot car bodies at a flea market yesterday, and got some nice A/FX & Tyco bodies. But, I also got these two characters mixed in the lot, w/partial chassis...
Can anyone Identify these Mystery slot Cars, the chassis are missing their "Can" motors, pick-ups and guide pins, but are in otherwise perfect condition, both car bodies and chassis are identical, and there are NO markings on the chassis or underside of the bodies. Just the words Techno Racers on the tampos. BTW- the Front wheels/tires are one piece Hard Plastic. The rear are normal slip on rubber - just slightly larger than old AFX or X-Traction tires.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's another View of the undersides,Close-up


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Bingo- Found it ! It's an Majorette Slot Car...from the early 1990's ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well the body mounting system is similar to TOMY and the chassis is similar to TOMY Turbo.
the rear gear looks more like a TYCO set up though. and the wheels, well, I don't know!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's two Majorette Slot Cars(like Mine) For Sale on this site >
http://www.hoslotcars.com/ater, and...?back=7&c0=man:Majorette&c1=ser:&c2=typ:&c3=*


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have a guide pin(or Flag) on either of My Majorette Chassis, and the reason for those angled raised pieces on either side by the shoes, are for flag stops it appears.
My recent intell says that Ideal used this chassis in 1980(*only) with a Steel guide pin, while Majorette used their Trak-Lok Guide flag from then on.









*in 1981 Ideal Changed the entire chassis


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Close! These chassis are Majorette all the way....TCR in Europe, but they are the Trak-Lok cars. The motors are the same as a Tomy Turbo, and the rear axle and pinion should be swapped to those parts also, since the originals can be a bit off center. I have a handful of these, they run ok when you switch the gearing out. I seem to remember reading these came out in the early '90s.

The Ideal slotted chassis looks nothing like this, is a bit rougher running and has no magnetic traction at all. Here's one on the Bay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-VINTAGE-...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item5d43f1d5de#ht_201wt_1396


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Grunge, I believe my Updated- Ideal Chassis info is now correct, this style chassis was the original 1980 SloTTED Ideal Chassis, *although it appears that Majorette used the Trak-Lok Flag, while Ideal used the steel pin. * In '81 Ideal changed their SloTTED chassis to whats seen further below.
http://slotcarcentral.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=SCC&Category_Code=IMTPV
Weren't Ideal and Majorette one in the same company for a while? My info comes from SlotCarCentral & the Model Motorist sites, and SCC is even selling a NOS 1980 Chassis seen here >







although the flag suggests it's Majorette Trak-Lok.

Ideal with Pin....












And btw- here is a pic of the Ideal 1981 Chassis >


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- what brand of pick-up shoes can I use on this chassis that will fit ?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

SCC has it wrong, Ralph. The one you show at the far bottom is the 1981 chassis, which was the first Ideal slotted piece. You'll find these under the Dukes cars, the Knight Rider cars, CHiPs speeder van, and I believe they had a set that had a corvette and a transam. Im pretty sure that the motor in the Majorette chassis which is the same as a Turbo, SRT, and some MR-1s didn't come about till at least the mid 80s.

I think Majorette bought the rights to the TCR name/tooling at some point in the 80s or 90s. It gets a little weird to track that down, since Ideal/TCR was kaput here after about 1982 or so. But TCR caught on pretty big in Europe. The slotless chassis evolved to MK3 over here, but there was an MK4 over there and the sets were a LOT more complex and developed over there. These slotted Majorette were never really available here in the states but they were sold in Canada briefly. I don't really know who owns the rights to this stuff now, but its been out of production since the mid 90s or so.

I don't know if any other pickups can be direct swapped, theyre a kind of mid-length which is the stumbling block for that. AW XT pickups might be cut down, I thought possibly Matchbox speedtrack pickups might work since theyre a bit of a mid length, but theyre just a bit too long.

For running on regular track, I remove the pin/flag and superglue a T-jet guide pin under them.

If you do some hunting on Ebay in the UK and France, these do turn up, complete cars and parts lots. You can find complete cars, NIP even---These show up on a red card or jewel box....blue = TCR slotless just like here in the states.

As to the collectability of TCR/Majorette stuff....Ive dabbled in Ideal slotless and Majorette here and there. Some TCR stuff is very common and only in demand for the bodies/parts or die hard slotless enthusiasts. Some of the rarer European stuff goes for STUPID prices if advertised correctly. A few years ago I grabbed a lot of 2 cars--and F40 and a Peugot rally car on this majorette chassis for $12 or so, they were simply listed as 'slot cars'. I knew what they were, and expected to maybe double that. The f40 brought me over $200! The Peugot went for about $30 or so. 

Check your inbox. I have a pair of these chassis in reserve.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Grunge, thanks for the info and Majorette History lesson- very interesting. :thumbsup:
I sent you a PM reply...so check YOUR Inbox


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

No prob, man! If you throw your brain in the backseat i almost sound like i know what im talking about!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Well THAT was EASY !*

....I needed P-U shoes for my Majorette Chassis, which are very rare, and was told the length wouldn't match up with most slot car shoes. Well Poo on that, the length was an exact match for the old Amrac/Rokkar/Early Life-Like(pre M or T) chassis. The hook end of the shoes needed narrowed a few thou to fit the slot, but Mr. Dremel was happy to oblige. And then just a slight bend to secure a nice/full contact patch, and they pop right on...Sweet !









Sorry the pic below is a bit blurry, as I hurried a bit and didn't focus on target.









BTW- the old Aurora G-Plus shoes could be made to fit as well, but aren't the exact length, they are about 1 or 2 mm longer, so they need more modding to fit as nicely as the Amrac/Rokkar/Life-Like shoes that I used.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Major-Fun !*

It's ALIVE ! ...and it's a Monster :devil:
I installed a Tomy Style motor and pinion, and changed rear tires to some AFX size Silicones and let her Loose on my Dragstrip ! It's almost as fast as a Tomy Turbo, and I think the difference being- the Turbo has taller gearing than the Majorette. It handles better than my Turbos tho, as the twin traction magnets really hold good. She's a little noisy, mainly because of those solid plastic front tires, but thats ok :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ps....*

As you can see in the pix above, I don't have a good pair of shoes for this monster, and it's twin. So I'm now looking for some NOS Amrac/Rokkar/Early Life-Like(pre M & T chassis) Pick Up shoes. And NO- I DON'T Want G-Plus shoes, they're Not the same, as I have a few pairs of those already. So please contact me if you have any of the shoes I'm looking for, thanks.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Ralph,

Loving the bodyshells on those cars. They look like they are Peugeot Le Mans cars to me...the 908?

I have a Majorette with one of those chassis. It is a red/white muscle car. I'm not great on IDing these things but I would hazard a guess at a Camaro. The guide flag doesn't fit AFX track so I am pleased to hear/read about the Tjet pin Mod. I'll do the same to mine.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Cool !*



Gareth said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> Loving the bodyshells on those cars. They look like they are Peugeot Le Mans cars to me...the 908?
> 
> ...


 Gareth, if you ever wanna TRADE that Muscle Car body you have, for one of mine, just let me know. And yes, I know you're in England. :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Majorette/ Ideal SET !*

The Majorette/Ideal(!) set where my cars probably came from...not sold in the USA


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ralph, they are a Peugeot bodystyle. There was one on ebay (on TCR slotless chassis) recently, they had a more realistic livery. And that is absolutely the set these came from...they had 2 extra car bodies too, I think some had a '95 Mustang and a club cab Silverado, or a late 70's Corvette and Transam.

For another set of pickups, youd be better off just hunting an Amrac/Rokar chassis or lot of them on the bay. They do show up.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

grungerockjeepe said:


> For another set of pickups, youd be better off just hunting an Amrac/Rokar chassis or lot of them on the bay. They do show up.


I have found a good supply of the Amrac/Rokar pick-ups, and will be ordering a bunch of them for these cars and my actual Amrac/LL cars.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Ralph,

I would definitely be up for that. I will send you a photo of my car this evening or post it onto this thread.

Are there any Micro Scalextric cars you might like in exchange for the other one too?

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Gareth, I don't know anything about Micro Scalextric stuff, so really wouldn't be interested in those. Do you have anything else you'd want to trade for the other body too ?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Check out this ebay auction that has two Majorette cars mint on card. One is a Porsche 962.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-3-Porsc...09386?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item2c5d999d4a


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

vansmack2 said:


> Check out this ebay auction that has two Majorette cars mint on card. One is a Porsche 962.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-3-Porsc...09386?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item2c5d999d4a


those are just diecasts, not slotcars.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just saw that the two Majorettes had lights and sound. I could not tell for sure if the were just diecast or slots. I found them while looking for Porsche 962. I wonder if the bodies are metal or plastic?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Some Majorette 'diecasts' do have plastic bodies, actually...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Gareth ???*

Hey Gareth, are you ok ? Never heard back from you ?




Gareth said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> I would definitely be up for that. I will send you a photo of my car this evening or post it onto this thread.
> 
> ...


----------

